

Reddit's Best Life Hacks - JayNeely
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/bi1xh/reddit_what_are_your_best_lifehacks/

======
nooneelse
Life hack for increased productivity: limit yourself to 3 links per day from
reddit.

